# Need Help - Evac of Axillary Hematoma w/ Ligation of vessel



## AthensCoder (Oct 8, 2010)

Please help coding the following OP report:

PreOp Dx: Rt. Axilarry hematoma w/ active bleeding
PostOp Dx: Same

Procedure: 1. Evacuatiojn of Rt. axillary hematome w/ ligation o bleeding vessel
                 2. complex closure

Pt is a 69 year old gentleman status post excision of rt axillary mass. He is on dialysis  and each time he is dialyzed he develops bledding w/i axilla.

Pt  has active bleeding w/i the rt axilla.  Clot was evacuated and at the base of the clot there was a patent vein which had been previously transected and the end protion was noted.  This was suture ligated with 3-0 Monocryl in a figure of wight type suture.  Wound was irrigated again  and the axillary tisues were then reaproximated with 3-0 Monocryl in a runnign fashion in multiple layers.

I know the code for the closure, but I just can find on for the evacuation or vein ligation.


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Oct 8, 2010)

Look at 10140 and 10160 for the Hematoma and 37618 for vein ligation.

Kimberly CPC


----------



## RCBBuell (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

We have had this problem before.  CPT 37618 says major artery.  That is what always makes it hard for me to use.


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Oct 11, 2010)

What about 35206 I know this coding think is not so easy sometime.  

Kim


----------



## AthensCoder (Oct 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your help and advice.


----------



## prideandjy2003 (Oct 17, 2013)

What code did you ever end up using?  I've got a similar case, post operative bleeding.  Physician removed clots and suture ligated small blood vessels.  I have no idea what to do!


----------



## lakshmi28 (May 29, 2017)

axilla and evacuation of hematoma code...?


----------



## lakshmi28 (May 29, 2017)

10140 (or) 10160


----------

